# remington ultra mags.



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

any ideas on best reloads and talk about which cal. are better then others?


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

Does any one shot an ultra mag. its surprising every1 must be shooting s elk, moose, and bear with 270's and 30-06's correct me if im wrong


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a freind that has a 7mmum. He loves it, shoots factory ammo though :sniper:


----------

